# HTML Code in einem Popup anzeigen lassen?



## Shorty1968 (26. August 2013)

Hallo ich habe in einem meiner Templates diesen Code.

```
<div id="smileyContainer" class="formElement">
					<div class="formFieldLabel">
						<label for="text">{lang}wcf.smiley.smilies{/lang}</label>
					</div>
					<div class="formField">
						<ul class="smileys" id="smileyCategory-0">
						{foreach from=$smileys item=smiley}
							<li><img src="{$smiley->getURL()}" alt="" title="{lang}{$smiley->smileyTitle}{/lang}" onmouseover="this.style.cursor='pointer'" onclick="quickreplysmiley.insert('{$smiley->smileyCode|encodeJS}');" style="margin-right: 5px;"/></li>
						{/foreach}
						</ul>
					</div>
				</div>
```
Und diesen Code möchte ich in einem Popup ausgeben lassen , so wie es hier bei den Smilies ist mit dem *[Weiter]*,wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2013)

Hi,
mit deinem Code können wir recht wenig anfangen.
Könntest du mal näher spezifizieren was genau du mit Popup meinst?
Es gibt Alert-fenster, ein neues Fenster oder eine Modalbox.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Shorty1968 (28. August 2013)

Hallo der Code oben ist der Code der später in dem Popup angezeigt/ausgegeben werden soll,wobei mir eigentlich egal ist ob es ein Neues Fenster ist oder Modalbox.

Wichtig wäre mir da die Ausgabe des Codes Smilies zum auswählen sind,das sie erst erscheinen wenn man auf einen Text wie z.b. "Mehr Smilies" klickt.


----------



## Shorty1968 (5. September 2013)

Wie kann ich den Code oben in diesem einbinden damit es so Funktioniert wie ich es möchte?

```
<a onclick="quickreplysmiley.insert('{$smiley->smileyCode|encodeJS}');" style="margin-right: 5px;", { save: true })" href="javascript: void(0)">{lang}Userdetails{/lang}</a><br />
```


----------

